# Bleed after 12 week scan



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

I had my 12 wk scan on friday morning, it was quite painful due to an overfull bladder.  Last night I bled for 10-15 minutes (red, no clots or cramps), this is my third bleed of the pregnancy (after implantation) and they have all been a few weeks apart, but last nights was the most.  The last one was the day after my 8 wk scan but that was internal, the nuchal tube reading could not be taken on friday due to the baby's position and I turned down the internal scan for a blood test due to my previous bleeding experience after these scans.

I am after any advice on when I should inform MW or go for check-up, when bleeding occurs, my DH will just say that the scan showed everything was fine and to stop worrying as we have read and been told by others that bleeding in IVF pg is v common.  As there was no clots or cramping so am inclined to just think everything is ok. Plus if it was caused by scan and I go to hospital, they would prob scan me again which could cause another bleed the next day so potential vicious circle.

I'm not sure if this is related but when I had my last smear about 1 yr ago, (with an incompetent doctor in gynacology - I say this because the nurse who was acting as chaperone had to talk him through the procedure!) I had a bleed similar to last night and then after he said that I had something on the cervix that had caused the bleed but then no follow-up, I have since been transferred to ACU and undergone IVF/ICSI and this has not been mentioned.  Could this have come back and caused the bleed?

Thank-you for any info/advice.

Jols


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like you may have an ectropian on your cervix, which makes it prone to bleeding. If the bleeding has settled now, I'd leave it. However, if it happens again, ring the hospital or your gp, as it can't just be assumed that its your cervix without checking,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank-you very much


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Just for info - had another small bleed last night, went to see the GP this morning, she said that my cervix is red and seems inflammed so prob what you said but she took some swabs and is sending me for another scan on wednesday just to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Good, keep us posted xx


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Had my reassurance scan this morning, there was no evidence of bleeding inside the womb or where it was coming from, so is probably a cervix erosion last you said.  Waiting for results from swabs to determine if an infection or probably hormones has caused this.  I finished taking my cyclogest at the weekend, could the reduced progesterone have caused this?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't know very much about the cyclogest, but I have heard some ladies on here say they've had a bit of a bleed after reducing it. However, it sounds more likely to be your cervix. At least you've had some reassurance from the scan though now,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

